# New Avatar



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

Jody or Simple John,

We're experimenting -- some day we'll learn. Sam didn't get the chrome blade for his tractor so we're just trying to change the avatar picture. Did we do okay this time? We're old dogs but maybe we can be taught by our guard dog after all.

Sam/Jeannie:tractorsm


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Jeannie tell Sam theres always next year:winky: The avatar looks good could be a bit bigger. Right now it shows it at 94 x70 pixels. You can make it as big as 150 x 150 pixels and that should make it bigger.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Take a look at my avatar. I just changed it yesterday to a new one. That is 150 x 150 using the image resizer program from microsoft. I kind of like it and will probably use it for a month or so. Rocky loves to fight me for his rawhide chew (big game with lots of growling).


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Jeannie.. If you want.. 

have sam or you email me the original pic.. ill shrink it down and resend it back to you for upload..


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Michael:

I love the Avitar that you have now. Great pic of the god fighting to use the tractor.  

Bob :furious:


----------

